# Wheel In The Sky - video lesson



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Journey's Wheel In The Sky - a quick look at the way i play the elements of this great tune.....thanks for watching!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjvSVz5iRGA


----------

